# Favourite Hitchcock movies?



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Great director. His movies never go out of style.

1. Vertigo
2. North by Northwest
3. Rebecca
4. The 39 Steps
5. The Birds
6. Rear Window
7. Shadow of a Doubt
8. I Confess
9. Strangers on a Train
10. Suspicion


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

North by Northwest
Vertigo
The Birds 
Psycho
Marnie
Rear Window
The 39 Steps
Notorious
Rebecca
Spellbound

... I forgot to include The Birds in my horror list


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

AfterHours said:


> North by Northwest
> Vertigo
> The Birds
> Psycho
> ...


In perhaps an other preference but they are all great.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

_Sabotage_ - an early psychological thriller, with a tense bomb scene and a murder as inevitable as Greek tragedy
_The Lady Vanishes_ - fun and stylish
_Foreign Correspondent_ - international Hitchcock, the umbrella murder, defends journalism as vital to democracy
_Saboteur_ - a dry run for _North by Northwest_
_Shadow of a Doubt_ - Hitchcock discovers naturalism: small town America
_The Paradine Case_ - gripping courtroom drama, with Charles Laughton as a ghastly judge, and a barrister who falls in love with his client
_Rear Window_ - brilliant concept (set entirely in one spot, with vignettes in each window)
_To Catch a Thief_ - light-hearted and witty - and Grace Kelly
_The Trouble with Harry_ - black comedy in New England; beautiful to look at, agreeable characters, and a wistful, autumnal atmosphere
_North by Northwest_ - _the_ Hitchcock thriller


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I like him well enough! He's not the best in my book, but he's very good.

1. Shadow of a Doubt (I just love this film!!)
2. Vertigo
3. North by Northwest
4. Notorious
5. To Catch a Thief


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Rear Window (one of my favorite movies _period!_)
North by Northwest
To Catch a Thief
Dial M for Murder
Rebecca
Notorious
The Man Who Knew Too Much
The Trouble with Harry

(Vertigo is not on my list, only because .... Kim Novak )


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

1. Rope
2. Lifeboat
3. Under Capricorn
4. Marnie
5. The Wrong Man
6. Secret Agent
7. Young and Innocent
8. The Lodger
9. Number Seventeen
10. Rich and Strange


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2017)

1. Psycho
2. Vertigo
3. Foreign Correspondent
4. To Catch a Thief
5. Marnie


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

1. North by Northwest
2. Rear Window
3. Vertigo
4. Marnie
5. Suspicion
6. Shadow of a Doubt
7. 39 Steps
8. Psycho
9. Rope
10. Lifeboat

Enjoy nearly all of them though.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Rear Window

Shadow of a Doubt
Strangers on a Train
Notorious

Vertigo
North By Northwest
The lady vanishes


Rebecca
To Catch a thief
Dial M for Murder


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Belowpar said:


> Rear Window
> 
> Shadow of a Doubt
> Strangers on a Train
> ...


How can I forget this one.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

My preferences for Hitchcock's output are in monochrome:

1. Psycho
2. The Wrong Man
3. I, Confess
4. Shadow of a Doubt
5. episodes of THE ALFRED HITCHCOCK HOUR, such as 'Thanatos Palace Hotel' & 'Beast in View'


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

amfortas said:


> 1. Rope
> 2. Lifeboat
> 3. Under Capricorn
> 4. Marnie
> ...


OK, I was messing with you: I just listed some of my favorites from among those that hadn't been mentioned yet. Trying to broaden the horizon.

Truth be told, Vertigo is my favorite Hitchcock, probably followed by Notorious. What can I say--I'm an incurable romantic.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> OK, I was messing with you: I just listed some of my favorites from among those that hadn't been mentioned yet. Trying to broaden the horizon.
> 
> Truth be told, Vertigo is my favorite Hitchcock, probably followed by Notorious. What can I say--I'm an incurable romantic.


You certainly got me; I saw your list and it made me so uneasy, because I hadn't seen any of those, hardly even heard about them! So I thought that I must be a great big philistine and bit my tongue!!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Xaltotun said:


> You certainly got me; I saw your list and it made me so uneasy, because I hadn't seen any of those, hardly even heard about them! So I thought that I must be a great big philistine and bit my tongue!!


The ones I listed are worth seeing, but you shouldn't beat yourself up for not knowing them. Just enjoy the prospect of still having some new Hitchcock experiences awaiting you!


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

There are many major Hitchcock films I've never seen (e.g. VERTIGO, THE BIRDS). But of the ones I have seen, PSYCHO, STRANGERS ON A TRAIN, and THE WRONG MAN are favorites. I think I'd like the last of these even better, though, if they'd cast Frank Sinatra in the lead (as they'd originally planned); I'm not a big fan of Henry Fonda.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Just saw this; it may be my favorite Hitchcock movie. Recommended.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3748512/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Bellinilover said:


> There are many major Hitchcock films I've never seen (e.g. VERTIGO, THE BIRDS). But of the ones I have seen, PSYCHO, STRANGERS ON A TRAIN, and THE WRONG MAN are favorites. I think I'd like the last of these even better, though, if they'd cast Frank Sinatra in the lead (as they'd originally planned); I'm not a big fan of Henry Fonda.


Don't you see? It was all part of the plan. They got . . . The Wrong Man!

That Hitchcock is so clever!


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Belowpar said:


> Rear Window
> 
> Shadow of a Doubt
> Strangers on a Train
> ...


Why is Rear Window my favourite film? Because it seems to me a perfect entertainment AND a meditation on what it is to watch a film.

In the cinema we identify with the 'hero'. We sit immobile and make a story out of what we can see. We have the perfect companion by our side, but instead of paying GRACE KELLY our full attention, we are distracted by hints and clues through the frame. And at the end the film asks questions of us the viewer.

I never tire of it.

I also have to say I once had such a flat. It looked straight out into the back gardens of two parallel streets. Right under my window was a back garden poorly tended to by a middle aged couple; over weight and poorly dressed they seemed to spend their all their time bickering. One very hot summers night my eye was distracted by a light going on, It revealed their bedroom and you couldn't get Hollywood to build a better boudoir. All rich red s,with mirrors and shimmering green and black soft throws. With the curtains open due to the heat, one couldn't mistake the tone of her voice as she called out to her mate. They light went off but the noises carried on for ever.....


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

All that i have seen

1. Rear Window (I don't know exactly why but this movie is _so_ charming)
2. Vertigo (Probably the the best by most objective standards, but harder to watch. Still love it though)
3. North by Northwest (Cary Grant at his best)
4. The Birds (Hitchcock's best horror film)
5. Rope (Good philosophical murder mystery)
6. The 39 Steps (Another charming film with some GORGEOUS cinematography)
7. Pyscho (Good but a little overrated imo. Only ~20 minutes of the movie from her drive to Bates Motel to the cleaning up of her body is really impressvie)
8. The Wrong Man (Good wrong-man drama (hence the name). A little bit moralistic and simple, though. Reminds me of 12 Angry Men, which I dread. Average.)
9. Shadow of a Doubt (Besides the infamous AMAZING milk scene this is very average)
10. To Catch a Thief (Cary Grant is witty and entertaining as always, Grace Kelly (Hitchcock's most beautiful actress imo) is good too. Overall a very average movie, though)
11. Marnie (This movie is terrible, oh my god. I was so disappointed)

Hitchock has made some profound films and many, MANY, good ones. However, that's the problem. I think because he made so many films a lot of them are only "good." Am I missing any major classics besides Notorious? I have looked everywhere for it; Netflix, Amazon, iTunes, online in other places. Eventually I will cave and buy the DVD but I really don't want to. Is there anywhere I can watch it online?


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Omicron9 said:


> Just saw this; it may be my favorite Hitchcock movie. Recommended.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3748512/?ref_=nv_sr_1


Yes! good doc (with fifteen characters)


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

mathisdermaler said:


> Am I missing any major classics besides Notorious?


If I were choosing the next three on your list, I might go with _Rebecca_, _Strangers on a Train_, and _The Lady Vanishes_.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I like a lot of his films, so here are my top 3:

North by Northwest
Psycho
To Catch a Thief

For those who want to hear discussion of Hitchcock's life and work, there is a relatively new podcast called Good Evening that comes out once a month. They are currently talking about his early silent movie work (with a look at Bates Motel coming soon, too).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Psycho is in a class by itself. When it came out, Hitchcock warned folks who had already seen it, "not to reveal the ending" and he was so right! 

One of the great cinematic masterpieces of all time and arguably the scariest, most disturbing movie ever made.


----------



## Logos (Nov 3, 2012)

Best of the 30s: 39 Steps, Lady Vanishes

Best of the 40s: Rebecca, Shadow of a Doubt, Notorious

Best of the 50s: Rear Window, Vertigo

Best of the 60s and 70s: Never cared much for these

Most overrated: Birds, Psycho, To Catch a Thief

Most underrated: Shadow of a Doubt


----------



## Logos (Nov 3, 2012)

mathisdermaler said:


> 9. Shadow of a Doubt (Besides the infamous AMAZING milk scene this is very average)


The milk scene is from Suspicion. Shadow of a Doubt was one of Hitchcock's personal favorites.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Alfred Hitchcock (1899 - 1980)

To Catch a Thief (1955); Psycho (1960); Dial M for Murder (1954); Alfred Hitchcock Presents (TV series, 17 episodes, 1955 - 1961).


----------



## cpalmer (Jan 11, 2014)

So much to choose, but I'd have to say the stretch from Rear Window through Psycho has been unmatched. (Vertigo and Northwest is in there..so)


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

To me it is the 39 Steps which seems more like a dry run for North by Northwest (or rather North by Northwest is a rerun of The 39 Steps). The general theme of: wrongly-accused man on the run, is the basis of so many Hitchcock films. Aside from his fascination with blonde ladies.

My list:

The Lodger (a genuine art-film)
The Lady Vanishes
The 39 Steps
Jamaica Inn
Rebecca
I Confess
Strangers on a train
Suspicion
North by Northwest
Psycho

Frenzy is often knocked, but I like it a lot. Barry Foster is both menacing and somehow pathetic as the neck-tie murderer.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Vertigo
Marnie
Spellbound


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

laurie said:


> Rear Window (one of my favorite movies _period!_)
> North by Northwest
> To Catch a Thief
> Dial M for Murder
> ...


The only list where I saw "The Trouble with Harry." I enjoy most of Hitchcock's movies, but as a fan of Capra, Hawks, and Sturges (gods of the screwball comedy), I was thrilled when I watched this for the first time. I am not saying that this is my favorite Hitchcock movie, but whenever anyone brings up Hitchcock, my brain instantly recalls this movie first.
OK, favorite......."North by Northwest."


----------

